# 03 sentra se r help



## gregrock1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey guys, i'm considering buying an 03 sentra se-r (NOT spec v)... it's got the 5 speed, about 160000kms and selling for $3500 Canadian. 

Ive done alot of research and it seems like a good car, just can't figure out whether it takes premium fuel or regular which makes quite a difference these days. If anyone can clear that up for me tha'd be awesome. Also let me know if you'd buy it or not. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel Requirements 
Use unleaded gasoline with an octane rating of at least 87 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 91).



CAUTION: Do not use leaded gasoline. Using leaded gasoline will damage the three way catalyst. Using a fuel other than that specified could adversely affect the emission control devices and systems, and could also affect the warranty coverage validity. 

For improved performance, NISSAN recommends the use of premium unleaded gasoline with an octane rating of at least 91 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 96).


----------



## gregrock1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

my bad i double posted


----------



## gregrock1989 (Aug 22, 2011)

So you can use regular fuel frequently and get away with it?
Is it a different story with the spec v? 
Do you have a link for that info by chance?
Thanks, sorry for all the questions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Info is the same for the Spec-V. So, yes, you can use regular fuel without a problem, but you may not experience the same performance as using premium fuel.


----------

